# Can Bulking Up Rid Me Of My Love Handles?



## EL Colombiano (Aug 7, 2005)

Sup everyone,

Im 5'9" 150lbs,heres my problem a little over a year ago i was 200lbs so i got off my ass and got to work.Unfortionally for me a year ago i was the lease bit educated when it came to bodybuilding,as a result i loss 50lbs of muscle.Yeah my gut is not as noticeable anymore but my midsection remines the same.

So ive been told by many that i dont have significant lean mass to lose the rest of my midsection and that someone in position should bulk up in order to put on some mass & tone up,but the thing is ive herd and read that you cant gain mass & lose fat at the same time.It dosent make any sense to me i aways here people say when bulking they gain bodyfat if anything so whats the deal here?

This is what i plan on doing,start a very very clean bulk along with adding in some AM cardio 3Xweek for 30min.Do you guys think its possible for me to lose my midsection once & for all by bulking up this way?

Thanks in advance for any replys.


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 7, 2005)

I was in somewhat of the same boat when I started... I was about 158lbs, and I've bulked to 180 which I've been maintaining until I decide what I want to do... Basically, if you bulk and gain more mass, hopefully the majority of it will be muscle. This will make the fat you have, as well as the little fat you gain on a bulk look less apparent (at least it did for me). You won't be able to totally lose all the fat you want on a bulk, but it can help in an indirect way. I look quite a bit leaner after bulking than I did before due to the added muscle. My suggestion would be to bulk and then cut if you really want to get rid of all the fat around the midsection. You may have to do more than one bulk/cut cycle if you want to lose all the visible fat, but that also depends on the person. Hope I helped some.


----------



## EL Colombiano (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks man i really appreciate it,

one more Q did you do any carido when your bulking if so for how long and what type?

thanks again.


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 7, 2005)

When I first started bulking I did cardio for a couple months, doing different types... Usually I only did it twice a week, biking, jogging, sprinting, elliptical... Usually just anywhere from 10-20 minutes... After a couple months, I just said screw it and I dropped the cardio, but now I'm trying to cut so I'm doing cardio 3 times a week, usually for 30 minutes each time.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 7, 2005)

The dumbest ? I have yet to see on this board. I have had love handles all my life. After dieting for over a year, not bulking i had lipo done. Does that answere the stupidest? ever?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 7, 2005)

I was in the same boat as you were as well. I agree with sean - gaining muscle helps to indirectly decrease the amount of visible fat on the body. I haven't lost a pound since I've started working out, but I've gained a lot of muscle and lost a lot of fat. I think I look a lot better, if I do say so myself, even though that wasn't my goal to begin with.


----------



## EL Colombiano (Aug 7, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> The dumbest ? I have yet to see on this board. I have had love handles all my life. After dieting for over a year, not bulking i had lipo done. Does that answere the stupidest? ever?


WTF are you talking about who the fuck said i had lipo you old dum shit?????


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 7, 2005)

He had it... I can only hope you're kidding...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 7, 2005)

EL Colombiano said:
			
		

> WTF are you talking about who the fuck said i had lipo you old dum shit?????



First of all, he was talking about himself..
And second, there's no need to blow up like that.

And you have all your terms confused, when you bulk up, you gain weight.

You dont lose fat...

"You Colombian dumb shit!"


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 7, 2005)

Oh, and he misspelled 'dumb.' How ironic...


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 7, 2005)

Let me answere this again in the simplest terms. THERE IS NO WAY IN THE WORLD THAT YOU CAN BULK AND LOSE LOVE HANDLES.. Now for all you stupid mother fuckers out there that think this can be done,  then that is why you young 15 year olds need to keep in school and stay the fuck off this board. 
Be glad when school starts back and these dumb mother fuckers try to entertain there young girlfriends and not us more experience bodybuilders. 


			
				EL Colombiano said:
			
		

> Sup everyone,
> 
> Im 5'9" 150lbs,heres my problem a little over a year ago i was 200lbs so i got off my ass and got to work.Unfortionally for me a year ago i was the lease bit educated when it came to bodybuilding,as a result i loss 50lbs of muscle.Yeah my gut is not as noticeable anymore but my midsection remines the same.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 7, 2005)

EL Colombiano said:
			
		

> WTF are you talking about who the fuck said i had lipo you old dum shit?????


You stupid fuck. No one said you had it. I had it. After several years of dieting and exercise they weren't gonna go away. Now if there not gonna go away with diet, cardio, and any other fucking exercise, what the fuck makes you think there gonna go away with bulking up. Look if your chest gets wider from bulking up great. This is not going to reduce the size of the external obliques. You may look wider but as soon as you cut my little friend there still going to be there if not bigger if your diet is not in check..
Now cal me stupid but I have many of years on you and the young fucks that want to give you answeres. 
Here's the proper answere. NO

Tell you what poster. You have several things that can only go away with diet and proper exercise but the lower belly and love handles will be the hardest. . Now believe me these are the two hardest area's to rid of. 
1) the lower belly
2) the external Obliques..Love handles. 

Some people are very fortunate to rid of the love handles doing strict diet and exercise. Most of us have them as they can be hereditary and they just are the hardest thing to rid of. 
Bulking up in the chest can make them look smaller but there still there. 

PT


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 7, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Let me answere this again in the simplest terms. THERE IS NO WAY IN THE WORLD THAT YOU CAN BULK AND LOSE LOVE HANDLES.. Now for all you stupid mother fuckers out there that think this can be done, then that is why you young 15 year olds need to keep in school and stay the fuck off this board.
> Be glad when school starts back and these dumb mother fuckers try to entertain there young girlfriends and not us more experience bodybuilders.


 Tough, I hope you're not refering to me... I never said you could bulk and lose love handles; no that is not possible. However, the added muscle mass CAN help them look in better proportion, so visually it can look like they're getting smaller. To actually get rid of them, you'd have to cut down your body fat very low, even in that case they might not go totally away due to genetics.


----------



## topolo (Aug 8, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Let me answere this again in the simplest terms. THERE IS NO WAY IN THE WORLD THAT YOU CAN BULK AND LOSE LOVE HANDLES.. Now for all you stupid mother fuckers out there that think this can be done,  then that is why you young 15 year olds need to keep in school and stay the fuck off this board.
> Be glad when school starts back and these dumb mother fuckers try to entertain there young girlfriends and not us more experience bodybuilders.



are you a rocket scientist?


----------



## wastedours (Aug 8, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Let me answere this again in the simplest terms. THERE IS NO WAY IN THE WORLD THAT YOU CAN BULK AND LOSE LOVE HANDLES.. Now for all you stupid mother fuckers out there that think this can be done,  then that is why you young 15 year olds need to keep in school and stay the fuck off this board.
> Be glad when school starts back and these dumb mother fuckers try to entertain there young girlfriends and not us more experience bodybuilders.



Hopefully your referring to some of us and not all of us. Because some of us look up to people like you guys because we eventually would like to be as big or bigger. We come to this board for advice we don't try to annoy and piss you off.


----------



## JayBee (Aug 8, 2005)

no.  cutting will help you get rid of your love handles, if you do it correctly.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 8, 2005)

The only thing on a forum that actually can slightly anger me is a person so ignorant as to classify an entire age group as being 'dumb mother fuckers.' Way to be mature. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If you really want to think that we're trying to teach you something, go ahead. If you'd actually stop to read the posts instead of saying "He is young, and therefore stupid," perhaps you'd realize that we're trying to set our own facts straight. If you disagree with something, so be it, but just because you're older doesn't mean you can't be wrong too. It's true: if you bulk, the love handles 'disappear.' Did I say you lose fat by bulking? No, I did not. What we're saying is that by increasing the muscle and keeping the fat the same, the proportion of LBM to fat changes, thus causing it to appear as if you lost fat. Difficult to understand? Not for most. Wrong because we're young? No. I hate old people who have no idea they're incredibly ignorant.


----------



## topolo (Aug 8, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> The only thing on a forum that actually can slightly anger me is a person so ignorant as to classify an entire age group as being 'dumb mother fuckers.' Way to be mature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good post!


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 8, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> The only thing on a forum that actually can slightly anger me is a person so ignorant as to classify an entire age group as being 'dumb mother fuckers.' Way to be mature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree 98.5%


----------



## Big Smoothy (Aug 8, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> The dumbest ? I have yet to see on this board. I have had love handles all my life. After dieting for over a year, not bulking i had lipo done. Does that answere the stupidest? ever?



Lighten up.

Last I heard this was a discussion board.  People come here to ask questions because they are looking for information.

I don't think there is anything as a stupid question, really.  

Offer to help, or don't respond.


----------



## Sam40 (Aug 9, 2005)

The best way to get rid of your love handles is aerobics. No type of weight lifting exercise alone, gets rid of fat. This is not only my opinion, every trainer out there will tell you the same.

Biking, swimming, or even good brisk walking for a couple miles three times a week will work wonders. But keep your higher aerobics down to around 20 minutes. To much aerobic activity is counter productive for building mass. Ever see a massive runner??.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 9, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> The only thing on a forum that actually can slightly anger me is a person so ignorant as to classify an entire age group as being 'dumb mother fuckers.' Way to be mature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oldman and foreman rules need to read that

besides, who would want advice from that fat old man anways? I mean, look at him.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2005)

can bulking get rid of my cankles?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes look at me. age 53. height 6' 1", weight 219....Bodyfat 13.8%. Arms 18 3/4", chest 49", Waist 35 1/2". Looks real fat to me. Wonder what you'll look like at 53. I guess it is if you compare me to someone that is 123 lbs with 7% B/F.
Now after saying that I will admit that after coming home from a birthday party where I got smashed I should have not got on this site. So sorry for getting crazy you guys. 
Lets try this agian. If you bulk up, your most likely going to add bodyfat along with LBM. You will not lose the mid section while bulking. What will happen is that the additional LBM you add will help you burn more fat the next time you cut. 


			
				shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> oldman and foreman rules need to read that
> 
> besides, who would want advice from that fat old man anways? I mean, look at him.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 9, 2005)

No this was not directed at you, but to all the young lads and anyone else regardless of age out there that think you can bulk and lose bodyfay around the midsection



			
				Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Tough, I hope you're not refering to me... I never said you could bulk and lose love handles; no that is not possible. However, the added muscle mass CAN help them look in better proportion, so visually it can look like they're getting smaller. To actually get rid of them, you'd have to cut down your body fat very low, even in that case they might not go totally away due to genetics.


----------



## guyfromkop (Aug 9, 2005)

i will say one thing, this board is starting to look like other *cough* bb.com *cough* websites with the questions and replies on here.  i'm sorry to the young guys, but i'd rather get advice from a guy that has been in the gym for as long as you have been alive.

 and tough old man, no need to apologize, you could be there father for christs sake


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2005)

Someone Aswer My Question!!  I Have A Problem Here!  Cankles!!!!


----------



## guyfromkop (Aug 9, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Someone Aswer My Question!!  I Have A Problem Here!  Cankles!!!!


 well maybe they can answer my question too, will bulking make my neck smaller?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2005)

bulking once made my cock smaller because my gut got so big.


----------



## topolo (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## PTYP (Aug 9, 2005)

Whats a cankle?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2005)

when you have no ankles.  Your calves are so fat it looks like you just have a fat bottom leg and then a foot.  Usually overweight women have cankles.


----------



## PTYP (Aug 9, 2005)

Ahh, ok, I know what you are talking about. I never new there was an actual term for that,  I just assumed they were fat ankles lol.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 9, 2005)

guyfromkop said:
			
		

> i will say one thing, this board is starting to look like other *cough* bb.com *cough* websites with the questions and replies on here. i'm sorry to the young guys, but i'd rather get advice from a guy that has been in the gym for as long as you have been alive.
> 
> and tough old man, no need to apologize, you could be there father for christs sake


 The only problem is that there are way too many guys who have been in the gym longer than I've been alive who have absolutely no idea what they're talking about. No, I'm not saying that about Tough, but there are still plenty of them. I'd rather get advice from someone who knows what they're talking about instead of someone who's been doing it wrong for twenty years. But hey, that's just me.

 You know what's odd? Foreman and I had an argument recently and it was because he wasn't sober, and now Tough said something that offended me recently, and it was because he wasn't sober. Today's lesson: Don't drink and post!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 9, 2005)

I understand what your saying about someone doing it wrong for 20 years. I do believe those type of people are not in it for mass but for exercise only which fuck is better then none at all. 
Difference here is I always go for more strength and size. I know the proper lifting techniques but sometime even I pm Mr. Funk for advise. I have a lot of lifting experience but have never lifted in a public gym. All my work is done a t home. Saying that I also learn different styles to keep abreast of certain things. 
It's the dumb ?'s that sometimes needs to be answered in a harsh statement. Anyone can ask something stupid when not researched. Most of the younger lads need to do a little more research and then if they can't find there answeres post them. 
I do spend a lot of time researching. I've been lucky enough to be able to retire at an early age which gives me the advantage to spend more time researching when I need to find the answere to my own ?'s
I realize that i come on strong to the younger, but i'm not trying to insult them directly but want the to just think before typing something stupid. Stupid ?'s get stupid answere's and it's you young lad's that will have control someday of planet earth. 
Some just need to use more common sense as this is a gift that we all have I hope. 

Tough


			
				Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> The only problem is that there are way too many guys who have been in the gym longer than I've been alive who have absolutely no idea what they're talking about. No, I'm not saying that about Tough, but there are still plenty of them. I'd rather get advice from someone who knows what they're talking about instead of someone who's been doing it wrong for twenty years. But hey, that's just me.
> 
> You know what's odd? Foreman and I had an argument recently and it was because he wasn't sober, and now Tough said something that offended me recently, and it was because he wasn't sober. Today's lesson: Don't drink and post!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 9, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> The only problem is that there are way too many guys who have been in the gym longer than I've been alive who have absolutely no idea what they're talking about. No, I'm not saying that about Tough, but there are still plenty of them. I'd rather get advice from someone who knows what they're talking about instead of someone who's been doing it wrong for twenty years. But hey, that's just me.
> 
> You know what's odd? Foreman and I had an argument recently and it was because he wasn't sober, and now Tough said something that offended me recently, and it was because he wasn't sober. Today's lesson: Don't drink and post!



Great minds do think alike.

I hear you bro.

Adults don't like being told they are wrong by someone much younger than they are.

It doesn't matter if it's about weightlifting.  It could be anything, even computers, which most teens are in fact more knowledgable.

Then again, no one likes being told they are wrong.

Pointless post? probably so.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 9, 2005)

Actually, it is quite possible to lose fat and gain muscle at the same time if you are new, or totally deconditioned, to resistance training.  Making sure your diet is on point will only amplify the results.

I think what people are getting at when they say that bulking might help is it will lead to a more shapely figure.  That is, even if your midsection were to remain the same, your lats and shoulders would increase in mass and your body would begin to have that V taper that is so sought after.

It sounds to me like you probably should be bulking, and you are being your own worst critic when it comes to your midsection.  Once you bulk for a while, and put on a decent amount of weight, you just have to be good about your diet and training and cut some fat while maintaining what muscle you have gained.


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 9, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I think what people are getting at when they say that bulking might help is it will lead to a more shapely figure. That is, even if your midsection were to remain the same, your lats and shoulders would increase in mass and your body would begin to have that V taper that is so sought after.


 Exactly.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 10, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Great minds do think alike.
> 
> I hear you bro.
> 
> ...


 Strange you should mention computers... I have my own business building and selling computers to people.


----------

